
Ask HN: Who still misses Unity Desktop Environment? Anyone making a fork? - budhajeewa
Is there a fork that is mainstream enough?
======
meribold
I do. It's my favorite of the mainstream DEs. It doesn't waste much space, it
looks good out of the box (in my opinion), and it's more stable and responsive
than GNOME in my experience.

------
newscracker
I'm still on 16.04 with Unity. I switch between Unity and Xfce (mainly because
the machine is old). I hope community support stays strong and addresses some
shortcomings that have been around (I don't recall what they were, but there
were some even in Ubuntu 16.04). I'm not a fan of the other interfaces being
similar to Windows, and I like having a better experience right out-of-the-
box.

If there were a way to donate money to directly help continue Unity
development and maintenance, I'd seriously consider it.

------
chasedehan
I love Unity, but am still on 16.04 so haven't "missed it". I haven't found
much love for any other DEs as they haven't been very polished.

------
bryanlarsen
The Ars Technica review stated "It's community supported and seems to be
active so far."

------
hansjorg
I miss it a bit, but the desktop environment scene is too fragmented.

GNOME Shell is pretty good, and hopefully it can get even better with
contributions from Canonical and the larger Ubuntu community.

~~~
dgllghr
I actually like Gnome Shell, but as soon as my computer is under moderate
load, everything becomes laggy, including my mouse. This is a known issue, but
the devs are not planning on fixing it until Gnome 4 (years from now)?

Granted, this only happens under Wayland, but I have a hidpi display on my
laptop and Xorg doesn't support a different dpi for external monitors. So I'd
much prefer to be able to use Wayland.

------
Animats
I don't particularly care which one, but Ubuntu ought to stay with something.
Moving around the window control buttons is bikeshedding.

~~~
baldfat
I seriously don't see that happening with Unity. The community justly or
unjustly voiced their dismay with the project, I vote unjustly. I don't see
where Unity fits in with a world of KDE, Gnome and hundreds of other DEs.

Unity was made to unify people's experience with using it on a tablet, phone
or desktop. It is pretty clear that the only thing left is desktop. I don't
see what is unique that would compel a developer to continue another project
when they create their own or join one of the bigger projects with an already
established community.

Personally I love KDE and i3. I never use anything else for years because I
don't have a problem I am hoping to solve through another project. What does
Unity offer for a person to switch?

If you like to customize and have lots of options = KDE

If you like things to have less options and "just works" = Gnome

If you lie _____ and ____ = Unity

------
neilsimp1
You mean for Ubuntu 18.04? It still comes with Unity, and you can switch to it
at the login screen, can't you?

~~~
webgroot
Only if you upgrade from 16.04. If it's a fresh OS install, then you have to
install unity separately.

------
lsh
oh - I gave you a mistaken upvote. I thought you meant Enlightenment:
[https://www.enlightenment.org/](https://www.enlightenment.org/)

~~~
budhajeewa
Thanks anyway. :)

------
ghba66
I tried the overlay for Gentoo and it didn’t work very well.

I also loved Unity and I’m very sad to see it go, but gnome 3 with a few
extensions is a worthy replacement.

